# Win 8 users



## Phantom (Jan 13, 2014)

May be deleted in future ??

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ndows-8-software/story-fnb64oi6-1226801466263#


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_Phants they say i have to subscribe to be able to read it, can you copy & paste it in here?_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 13, 2014)

So glad I didn't jump into that one..it sounded like a mess from the get go.  I'm still stuck on XP and Vista waiting for this to wash out.


----------



## Casper (Jan 14, 2014)

_*We've been using XP for years now and like it......
Guess we'll have no choice about changing over.....:aargh:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_I'm using 7 and very happy with it_


----------



## Phantom (Jan 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Phants they say i have to subscribe to be able to read it, can you copy & paste it in here?_



Ok try here
https://www.google.com.au/search?so...ld+of+deleting+'appalling'+Windows+8+software


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_Thanks Phants i copied it and sent it to my daughter as she has it on her PC, glad i didn't get it._


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_I hope they do the right thing by their customers and offer cheaper upgrades to existing Win 8 users_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have Win8 on two PCs .... no problems.  It's just different and, at my age, I need challenges.

Seriously, I don't understand what the fuss is .... change is with us wherever we go.  Get used to it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_People like new things as long as they don't change much and that they don't have to use their brains to work it out_


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think they've come out with 8.1 to minimize the confusion of Windows 8, I'm staying with Windows 7 as long as I can.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Windows 8 was brought out to try and compete with Apple, while still enabling people to use it like they were used to.
Hence, I jump from apps to desktop by mistake far too often....


----------

